# How to avoid dog peeing on outside toys??



## mom2lucy (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi all,
DD is 14 mo. and we are excited to start playing outside. We got her a plastic Step 2 climber that we would like in our backyard, but we're concerned about our dog. We have a fenced-in backyard which the dog has free run in, and to be honest, we've really slacked off in past years with keeping it clean (i.e., poop-free). So the backyard just kinda grosses me out, even after we've picked up all the poop. We play in the front yard now, but I'd like to put this climber and a sandbox outside, and we obviously can't have it in the front. Anyway (sorry for rambling!), our dog is a very territorial male who will pee on anything in the yard to mark it. I can't watch him everytime he goes out so I'm just wondering what others do about their kids' toys and a dog. And does it gross anyone else out to have your kids sitting, crawling and playing in the same grass that your dog pees and poops in?? Thanks for any insight!!


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

In my own yard, I keep the dog poop picked up, but I don't think to worry about pee. Urine is sterile, so it wouldn't bug me.

Huh, I didn't mean to break into rhyme.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

We are building a dog run. With two large dogs we could pick up poop twice a day, and they would probably still go at least once when we go outside. And then of course a kid would find that one and step in it (or worse!!). So we decided it will be easier to build a run for them to keep them contained.

I never really worried about the pee though. I think if it was just once I wouldn't worry too much, and just hose it off or something. But if it was all the time it would become an issue for sure.


----------



## MCR (Nov 20, 2001)

We didn't even have a dog in our backyard yet I had to go out and wash off all the toys each day before Ds could play. The neighbor dog would jump the 6 foot fence and pee on everything. He even took one of Ds's shoes and chewed it up (brand new worn twice) My mistake I forgot I left them on the patio.
Our little dog was always inside so we knew it wasn't her.
I was just glad to move.
I vote you go out and collect poo and wash of toys daily, unless you have a separate area to fence the dogs away from the toys when you aren't there


----------



## BellaClaudia (Aug 1, 2008)

aside from diaperring dog?







: sorry.. I feel for you..

I would:

try to see if dividing back yard is an option. puting any
small fence that would keep him on his side and away from kid's toys
would be an option.

also there are some dog retardant you might research .
google how to stop dog from peeing in specific spots..

here is what I found about vinegar..
http://askville.amazon.com/true-stop...uestId=5595283

but then again.. there are some substances like herbal ones
that do it ..t here are ways.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

They make sprays so dogs don't pee on things they aren't suppose to. Are dogs don't seem to care about Hunter's toys.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

nak

same thing here, can't keep up with the poop, big dog pees on everything...even a jacket just placed on the steps once...arg.

we watched the local ads and picked up a short length of fence for free and divided our yard. totally worth it. sometimes we leave the gate open when we're out so kids and dogs can play, but as good with the kids as our dogs are, i still dont leave them unattended anyway.


----------

